# Stuffer ?



## Mofatguy (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok. I have a small cheap horizontal stuffer. It works but it really hurts me. I have fusion in spine at c5,c6,c7 with plate and screws at 5&6. Have been told by Neuro surgeon I should start finding help with baling hay in summer etc.
Anyway, cranking on the little horizontal really smarts with longer 10lb sessions of stuffing even 1lb chub bags to freeze.
My question is, if I upgrade to a vertical will it be any better? Motorized is out of the question.
Thoughts?
I realize small casings will be tough anyways, but dang if the biggest funnel and filling 1lb bags doesnt hurt too!
Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2019)

maybe look into water powered stuffers... As for your question.. I cant answer that one as I have never experienced a horizontal stuffer ...


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 3, 2019)

I have an lem big bite #8 grinder. Will try using it next time as well to see if I like using it for stuffing. Just always figured I need a dedicated stuffer so haven't really tried stuffing with the grinder. Maybe better for me?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a commercial Cabelas 1/2 hp grinder..  comes with a fancy stuffing gizmo..  there's never been any meat put through it yet .. It's always been with a dedicated stuffer....  From what I have read sounds like it's a PITA to try and stuff with a grinder...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 3, 2019)

It's funny how simple things can hurt more than heavy work . I'm there myself .  
Maybe it's the reach and the lower angle of what you have now . I'm wondering about the ratio of horizontal to vertical . 
I have a 5 lb vertical Lem . It can be tough . Surgery on both hands , both wrists and my right shoulder . I have to watch being on my feet . Knees and lower back are gone . So , I try to space out the stuffing with 5 lb batches with a rest in between . I also get it as close to my body as I can , so I don't have to reach out . I think a vertical would be better than trying to stuff with the grinder , been there , just no good in my opinion .


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2019)

Perhaps a 2 speed vertical stuffer would help. At low speed on mine there isn't much resistance until the very bottom. You could always add a bit more liquid to your mix so it flows better. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3L-Vertica...917971?hash=item2aadf19853:g:v64AAOSwqVVbPKhT


----------



## Mofatguy (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I know a local guy that has a vertical. I think I'll see if I can run his before buying one just to see if it helps. 
Chopsaw, yeah it's weird what will set pain off and what don't. I can work on my gunshop lathe or mill all day long with no problem. Can do more physical demanding work on the farm and not hurt at least until after done. But go cranking out sausages and can't hardly make it through 10lbs! Shoot, even fishing hurts anymore!
Oh well.


----------

